# Supi-Pc und supi-bluescreen



## $n4re (30. Oktober 2012)

Guten Abend,
ich wende mich eigentlich immer diesem Forum zu, von daher dacht ich komm ich auch mit diesem Problem zu euch und nerv euch 


Hab' mir vor gut 'nem halben Jahr 'nen Alienware M17x Laptop geholt mit Win 7, i7-3820QM mit 2,70 GHz, 16 GB Arbeitsspeicher und 'ner GeForce GTX 675M.
Hatte bis jetzt eigentlich (neben der typischen Windoofs dingerr natürlich) nur selten Probleme, nur seit gestern hab ich irgendwie 'n Problem:
War fleißig am Kürbisse-Schnitzen in Guild Wars 2, als das Teil mir plötzlich nach mehreren Stunden abstürzt und sofort 'nen hübschen BlueScreen anzeigt. Gut, dachte ich, vielleicht nur einmalig und irgendwie mal so passiert. Am nächsten Morgen im GW2 Verlies -> Genau dasselbe, nach
neustart schon bereits nach 10 Minuten. Das liegt allerdings nicht nur an Guild wars 2, auch TES: Skyrim stürzt schnell mal ab. Danach hab ich versucht einfach den Laptop auf dem desktop laufen zu lassen, also ohne spiele oder programme wie Skype oder sowas am laufen zu haben, das geht dann wiederum problemlos.
Nachdem ich's dann mal geschafft habe, 2 stunden ohne Abstürze Skyrim zu spielen starte ich das Spiel (aus nicht wichtigen Gründen) neu, und plötzlich läuft jedes Spiel rucklig. Minecraft sagt ich solle den "video card driver" überprüfen. gesagt getan (also treiber de- und installiert), alles läuft wieder supi, nur Skyrim 
lässt sich nicht mal mehr starten und wirft mich schon im Hauptmenü zum Bluescreen. Und hier bin ich nun...

Ich habe gestern nichts irgendwie installiert was probleme bereiten könnte, habe auch schon Kaspersky durchsuchen lassen und theoretisch hat sich nichts verändert. Bin somit ziemlich ratlos.
Und im ernst, wegen jedem blödsinn kann man doch auch nicht den Laptop neu aufsetzen, hatte ich schon nach dem ersten Monat nach erhalt machen müssen, was bei mir immer noch kopfschütteln hervorruft...

Hättet ihr vielleicht 'ne Idee? Ich versuche das alles morgen nochmal durch, zu 'nem Experten oder Laden-Typpi will ich jetzt auch nicht sofort gehen bevor ich keine hilfreichen tipps bekomme.
Naja, wie gesagt, ich bin für jeden Hinweis oder jede Idee dankbar. Gibt's doch nicht, so ein 2000-3000€ Teil schon 'nach 3 Monaten zur Reparatur schicken zu müssen...

Grüße, Chris

ach und noch was: habe im Geräte Manager ein "nicht identifiziertes gerät" gefunden, keine ahnung was das sein sollte. evtl dachte ich an den Arbeitsspeicher, aber der hat warscheinlich einfach eine andere Bezeichnung, oder? Abgesehn davon erkennt Windows die 16 Gig an... Oo


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. Oktober 2012)

Am Besten wäre es, wenn du den BlueScreen-Code noch mitteilen könntest.


----------



## Dagonzo (31. Oktober 2012)

$n4re schrieb:


> Naja, wie gesagt, ich bin für jeden Hinweis oder jede Idee dankbar. Gibt's doch nicht, so ein 2000-3000€ Teil schon 'nach 3 Monaten zur Reparatur schicken zu müssen...
> 
> Grüße, Chris
> 
> ach und noch was: habe im Geräte Manager ein "nicht identifiziertes gerät" gefunden, keine ahnung was das sein sollte. evtl dachte ich an den Arbeitsspeicher, aber der hat warscheinlich einfach eine andere Bezeichnung, oder? Abgesehn davon erkennt Windows die 16 Gig an... Oo


Also eine Hardware ist nicht unbedingt besser und haltbarer nur weil sie teurer ist. Eher das Gegenteil kann bei solch hochgezüchteter Hardware der Fall sein.
Möglich wäre es das dein Schlepptop zu warm wird und deswegen das System abstürzt. Möglicherweise durch die Grafikkarte verursacht.
Es kann auch am Netzteil liegen, das in bestimmten Situationen zu wenig Strom geliefert hat und es zu Bluescreens kommt.
Das "nicht identifizierte Gerät" kann auf keinen Fall Speicher sein, da man dafür keine Treiber installieren muss. 
Alienware hat doch angeblich so einen tollen Support und Fernwartungsprogramme für die Rechner installiert. Vielleicht solltest du den Support mal anrufen und einen Mitarbeiter in deinen Schleppi per I-Net reinschauen lassen. Könnte theoretisch auch ein Treiberproblem sein. Die haben doch anbgeblich so tolle Programme mit dem sie das im Handumdrehen rausfinden können, zumindest wenn es an der Software liegt.
Die Temperaturen solltest du in jeden Fall mal überprüfen. Bei so einem Alienware mit einer 675M-GTX werden diese sicherlich nicht gerade sehr niedrig sein.


----------



## xynlovesit (31. Oktober 2012)

Was du auch mal testen koenntest, die Grafik runter zustellen und einfach mal 10 Minuten spielen und schauen wie laenge es laeuft. Denn ich bin mir sicher, du hast alles auf Hoch/Maximum gestellt?


----------



## Night2010 (31. Oktober 2012)

Fummel da nicht selbst dran rum, schick das teil zurück, die sollen dir den fertig machen.
Was glaubst du wofür die Garantie da ist?

Kommt ja wohl mal paar Tage ohne Zocken aus.


----------



## Muuhkuhh (31. Oktober 2012)

Moin,

was sagend deine Logs denn zum Bluescreen?


----------



## $n4re (31. Oktober 2012)

Tag auch,

also ich hab mich anscheinend etwas vertan gestern. Der Bluescreen kam nur bei Guild Wars 2, bei Skyrim hängt sich "einfach" nur das Bild auf, im Hintergrund läuft die Musik weiter ^^ (nur 1 mal hatt ich da auch ein Bluescreen).
Bis jetzt hatte ich irgendwie keinen mehr, und der war wieder zu schnell weg bevor ich wirklich lesen konnte was da stand. Meine aber was mit "Video Card" oder so gelesen zu haben.

Wegen der Strom-Sache: Tatsächlich hat mein Bruder wieder an dem Abend seine Wii ausgepackt und an die selbe Steckleiste angestöpselt, kann das da irgendwie mitwirken? 
Hab die Grafik in GW2 auf "automatische einstellung" und spiele schon 1 1/2 stunden... ._.

danke auf jeden fall schonmal für die ganzen schnellen antworten!


----------



## Magogan (31. Oktober 2012)

$n4re schrieb:


> Tag auch,
> 
> also ich hab mich anscheinend etwas vertan gestern. Der Bluescreen kam nur bei Guild Wars 2, bei Skyrim hängt sich "einfach" nur das Bild auf, im Hintergrund läuft die Musik weiter ^^ (nur 1 mal hatt ich da auch ein Bluescreen).
> Bis jetzt hatte ich irgendwie keinen mehr, und der war wieder zu schnell weg bevor ich wirklich lesen konnte was da stand. Meine aber was mit "Video Card" oder so gelesen zu haben.
> ...


Ja, die Wii verbraucht nämlich etwa so viel Strom wie 10 Staubsauger, da fliegt gerne mal die Sicherung raus ...

Nein, nur ein Scherz ^^ Du kannst locker noch viel mehr dort anschließen ^^ Außerdem hat der Laptop ja einen Akku, falls mal kein Strom da sein sollte.


----------



## $n4re (31. Oktober 2012)

Nein, so war das jetzt auch nicht gemeint... aber plus fernseher und so... 

Fällt aber auch deswegen weg weil ich normalerweise locker den halben tag am Laptop beschäftigt war, und jetzt schmiert er schon nach (wenn überhaupt) 1er ab. Ist mir vorhin 10 min. nach dem Post auch passiert...

Zu den Aufhängern (diesmal auch bei Gw2 passiert O.o): Nur das Bild hängt, Ton funktioniert und mit meinen freunden kann ich auch noch per skype weiterreden...

Sieht wohl doch so aus dass ich das Teil mal kurz abgeben muss ^^


----------



## Dominar Rygel XVI (31. Oktober 2012)

Klingt doch arg nach nem Problem mit der Grafikkarte, alles schreit förmlich danach: -> einschicken.

Zu dem Punkt das der Bluescreen zu schnell verschwindet: Im System den "Automatischen Neustart" beim Bluescreen deaktivieren. Dann bleibt der da und du kannst schön den Fehlercode unten abschreiben.

Fehlercode bei Google eingeben -> Microsofts Hilfeseite sagt dir mehr.



> ach und noch was: habe im Geräte Manager ein "nicht identifiziertes gerät" gefunden, keine ahnung was das sein sollte. evtl dachte ich an den Arbeitsspeicher, aber der hat warscheinlich einfach eine andere Bezeichnung, oder? Abgesehn davon erkennt Windows die 16 Gig an... Oo





> Und im ernst, wegen jedem blödsinn kann man doch auch nicht den Laptop neu aufsetzen, hatte ich schon nach dem ersten Monat nach erhalt machen müssen, was bei mir immer noch kopfschütteln hervorruft...



Dann hast du wohl, nach dem neu aufsetzen, den Treiber für ein Gerät vergessen. Bei Laptops ist das immer so eine Sache... 

Nach dem 1. Monat direkt eine Neuinstallation machen zu müssen ist ebenfalls seltsam. Was war der Grund? Ggf. hängen die Probleme zusammen und du ättest das Ding direkt wegschicken sollen.


----------



## $n4re (31. Oktober 2012)

Hab jetzt nochmal den Bluescreen gehabt:

Am anfangst steht da was von wegen "attempt to reset the display driver and recover from timeout failed", kein ahnung was damit gemeint ist.

weiter unten bei "Technical informations" steht dann ein langer buchstabencode oder sowas, gefolgt von einem Absatz mit "nvkflt.sys" und einem weiteren riesen buchstaben- und zahlen salat.
Werde das mal google eingeben, mal schauen ob sich was findet. Wenn ihr ideen hättet oder bekannt fehler kennt wär das auch äußerst hilfreich. 

Vielen dank schonmal.


----------



## OldboyX (31. Oktober 2012)

Das ist ein Problem mit der Grafikkarte. Was genau daran das Problem ist kann man nicht so leicht feststellen (Überhitzung, Problem mit dem Grafikspeicher etc.). An den Support wenden und die sollen das Problem lösen.

PS:

Es gibt verschiedene Gründe wieso sich jemand Alienware kauft (Aussehen usw. das ist jedem natürlich freigestellt), aber spätestens jetzt sollte zumindest einer Person mehr (nämlich du ) glauben, dass die leider viel zitierte Qualität von Alienware, die Leute dort aufgrund des Marketings und des Preise vermuten nichts  als Einbildung ist. Alienware ist hoffnungslos überteuert und ich wünsche dir, dass du dafür wenigstens jetzt ungewöhnlich guten Support bekommst, denn bezahlt hast du dafür nach Apple-Standards.


----------



## Legendary (31. Oktober 2012)

Hab heute erst jemanden in der Arbeit getroffen, der sich ein Alienware Laptop gekauft hat für 2500 Euro. Die Dinger sind für DAS Geld Schrott...davon kauf ich mir 2 Ultrahighend Desktop PCs mit SLI.


----------



## xynlovesit (31. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Hab heute erst jemanden in der Arbeit getroffen, der sich ein Alienware Laptop gekauft hat für 2500 Euro. Die Dinger sind für DAS Geld Schrott...davon kauf ich mir 2 Ultrahighend Desktop PCs mit SLI.




Man bist du schlau, lese dir nochmals den Satz durch:

"der sich ein Alienwaere Laptop gekauft hat"

und dann diesen:

"davon kauf ich mir 2 Ultrahighend Desktop PC's mit SLI"



Na, kommste drauf? Wo ist der Unterschied?


----------



## Legendary (1. November 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Man bist du schlau, lese dir nochmals den Satz durch:
> 
> "der sich ein Alienwaere Laptop gekauft hat"
> 
> ...


Mhm..ne kapier ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht.


----------



## Magogan (1. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Mhm..ne kapier ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht.


Das tut mir leid für dich.


----------



## arcangel (1. November 2012)

Hallo,

entferne zunaechst mal die NVIDIA Treiber komplett von deinem System, starte danach neu, entferne manuell noch alle Reste des Treibers auf deinem PC (zB im Programme Ordner).

Nun laedst du dir auf der NVIDIA Seite das Tool herunter, welches automatisch deine GPU erkennt und dir den entsprechenden Treiber dazu installiert.

Danach sollte sich das Problem erledigt haben.

weitere Details und Infos hierzu (leider nur auf Englisch): http://en.community.dell.com/owners-club/xps/f/3681/t/19453346.aspx


----------



## $n4re (1. November 2012)

Genau den Vorschlag hat mir ein Bekannter auch gemacht, werde es auch gleich versuchen.
Das Problem ist nur irgendwie dass sobald ich den Treiber per "Software deinstallieren" entferne (oder zumindest 3 von den 5 vorhandenen nvidia programme), muss ich den Computer neustarten. Ist dies geschehen installiert der Computer automatisch wieder den neuen Geforce 
Treiber. Kann man das irgendwie abschalten?
Hab übrigens mal diesen nvkflt.sys gegoogelt und diesen in Verbindung (neben trojanern Oo) mit dem älteren Nvidia Treiber gefunden, von daher müsste da wirklich irgendwie vielleicht so 'ne Art Treiber "Müll" sein der Probleme bereitet, oder?
Gibt's da vielleicht Programme mit dem man die Reste beseitigen kann? Oder gibt es da spezielle Ordner und Stellen an denen ich nachgucken sollte?

Danke aber auf jeden fall für die ganzen hilfreichen antworten 

Edit:
Hab das jetzt raus mit dem Treiber deinstallieren, ich schau mich mal nach solchen Rest-Entferner-Programmen um, werde dann bescheid geben wenn ich was gefunden habe.
^^


----------



## arcangel (1. November 2012)

[font=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]mit Driver Cleaner kannst Du die Treiberreste entfernen. Läuft unter WIN7.[/font]
Driver Cleaner - Download @ NETZWELT.de


----------



## $n4re (10. November 2012)

Hallöchen wieder...
also nach 20 min in deren Telefon Warteschlange und keinen Antworten auf meine Mail dachte ich einfach mal ich versuch selbst nochmal einiges...
Das mit dem Driver Cleaner hat nicht funktioniert, daher hab ich per Windows auf 'nen früheren Stand zurück-wiederhergestellt, auf 'nen Stand ein paar Tage bevor der Fehler aufkam, hat allerdings nichts gebracht.
Dann dacht ich "Na gut was soll's" und versuchte, den Laptop wieder neu aufzusetzen. Bei der Windows Installation stand unter dem Punkt "Installation abschließen" dann allerdings ein Fehler "Die Installation kann aufgrund der Hardware nicht abgeschlossen werden". 
Nun ja... dachte einfach ich halt euch bisschen auf dem Stand, auch wenn sich nicht viel geändert hat. 

Wie auch immer, warte ich eben auf die Mail^^

Grüße, $n4re


----------



## Night2010 (11. November 2012)

Mach nen Zettel fertig wo du das Problem beschreibst und schick es zu denen hin.
Hättest vielleicht schon wieder, bzw einen neuen wenn du da nicht die ganze Zeit selbst dran rumdoktern würdest.


----------

